# Window of opportunity for breeding piranhas



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there an age/size range where piranhas will breed and once they pass a certain size are they are out of that window of opportunity. Basically do the females become menopausal like most mammals?

If anyone knows at what size/age are they the most prolific?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10643970/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive heard or reds breeding right at 6" and ive heard or some people having reds breed for the first time at 10 years so either way its a big window.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## mr.bukol (Jun 11, 2005)

mine is 7 years old already , havent seen any eggs, some are a foot long already


----------

